# Egg white before bed



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

I was wondering whether it's advisable to have egg white before bed (say 1/2 -1 hr before sleep) ...because egg protein digest in 4 hrs I was thinking of using it in conjunction with casein ...can be a substitute for protein pm shakes ...


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

try and use a slow releasing protein dude, like cottage cheese. Some guys even have a small steak before bed, as it takes a good while to digest.

I tend to use either protein with milk, and 2tbls of natty peanut butter.

Other guys will be in and will use different foods.


----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

> try and use a slow releasing protein dude,


well that is why I am adding casein as well, I was thinking that a mixture of protein that digest at different time period, will be good in comparison to a single type protein ..I may be wrong but I am thinking on the lines of multi proteins available in the market.. ... I am trying to gain lean mass while gaining weight slowly ...


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Geo said:


> try and use a slow releasing protein dude, like cottage cheese. Some guys even have a small steak before bed, as it takes a good while to digest.
> 
> *I tend to use either protein with milk, and 2tbls of natty peanut butter*.
> 
> Other guys will be in and will use different foods.


Same here mate, casein's slow digesting and not too heavy on the gut before bedtime, keep it simple fella.


----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

I have a confusion ....when we say slow digesting it means that the nutrient is available after a given time period or it is trickling over the period ..in case of carbs they say that slow release over the time.. does this hold for slow digesting proteins too ..slow release of protein over a period ..because if that is the case then all these companies selling multi- protein mixture are giving a false argument about their product action and benefit ...


----------



## Gooders (Jan 1, 2009)

ragahav said:


> I have a confusion ....when we say slow digesting it means that the nutrient is available after a given time period or it is trickling over the period ..in case of carbs they say that slow release over the time.. does this hold for slow digesting proteins too ..slow release of protein over a period ..because if that is the case then all these companies selling multi- protein mixture are giving a false argument about their product action and benefit ...


Dude, casein protein powder, milk and cottage cheese are all slow release protein throughout the night, yeah like 'trickling'.

A lot of companies are lying to you, most in fact. Myprotein is the one which will offer you least b.s, just stick with the basics and you'll be fine.

I just chug a normal whey shake before bed and as soon as I get up at the moment, kinda lazy but I can't be bothered to buy caseien. I know dudes who make up one before they go to bed and set an alarm for the middle of the night and wake up and chug one then, commitment to the cause right there...


----------



## Farroid (Aug 19, 2008)

cottage cheese for me!!!! 3/4 table spoons! yum


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

TBH there is so much debate about what happens through the night. I mean i can have any sort of food before bed and i will wake through the night STARVING, we are all different.

Most guys use a shake before bed as it dusnt bloat them as much as i meal. If your worried about timed release of the protein, have a shake made up, and if you wake for any reason or to go pee. just neck the shake and go back to bed.

Easy.

But TBH id rather have 8-10hr uninterupted sleep as this is how we grow and build new tissue.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

im like geo i have whey protein with peanut butter.

You could buy either a casein shake or a mix of shake such as pro peptide or peptide fusion by reflex


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

have some yellows with it along with 1 spoon of peanut butter.


----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

delhibuilder said:


> have some yellows with it along with 1 spoon of peanut butter.


eating fat just before bed ...? is it a good idea ..I am not very keen on increasing weight rapidly ...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

^^^^^ why would fat make you increase weight rapidly but protein not. if you eat the same amount of cals either way why would it make a difference?


----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> ^^^^^ why would fat make you increase weight rapidly but protein not. if you eat the same amount of cals either way why would it make a difference?


mate you are right in that sense but I was suggested that I should take more calories from protein towards the end of a day if I am stressing more on gaining lean mass......


----------

